# DAZ BALL JOURNAL FOR THE 2009 BRITISH CHAMPS



## daz ball

HI its that time of year again time to start pulling on the gloves and getting ready to kick some ass and i am one hungry mother f£>k$r. So everyone watchout THE BIG SHOW is coming :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## daz ball

Monday 13th july

Today we trained delts in the morning and biceps in the evening aswell i started my little reduction to my food. Dropped a little bit of carbs down to 514g a day now took out 2 s/wheat a day and put cardio to 30mins 5 days a week i will stay with this till james says, just wanted to make a start cus got photos and guest spots coming up and like to look and feel good to anyway todays session. We began with 7x12 side laterals with 30 secs rest between each set, we then moved on 2 4x12 standing dumbell press increasing the weight each set, 4x12 incline rear raises increasing the weight each time, next we did single rear pulls 4x15 again increasing the weight each time, the next excerise was single alternate side raises again increasing the weight each time, and to finally finish with 4 sets of 12 front press


----------



## daz ball

afternoon session- biceps

we began biceps with alternate dumbless curls whilst seated on an incline bench emphasising in mind-muscle connection. we then moved onto preacher curls 4x12 focusing on keeping strict form. To increase the intensity we then did posing curls followed by FST-7 7x12 standing alternate curls to finish we then did 3x10 concentration curls


----------



## Robsta

Nice to see you on here Daz....look forward to the journal....


----------



## FATBOY

what a great journal to follow good luck m8 :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Robsta said:


> Nice to see you on here Daz....look forward to the journal....


x2 def will be following your progress daz :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86

looking forward to this one!  especially the pics


----------



## Testoholic

Robsta said:


> Nice to see you on here Daz....look forward to the journal....


x3 enjoyed your input over on mt:thumbup1:


----------



## Inggasson

Awesome to see you on here, man! You made me a fan when you signed the picture that got posted to me!


----------



## roy

bring on the big show!!! cant wait for the finals!!!!


----------



## EDG301

All the best Daz, looking forward to seeing the end product in Nottingham come October!


----------



## dale_flex

Great another top class british bodybuilder sharing his prep with us! Looking forward to this Daz. ANy chance you could post some weights so we can see how strong you are big guy? Cheers Dale


----------



## daz ball

Tuesday Back, Triceps

We begin back with front pull downs 5x12, followed by medium reverse grip front row, we then supersetted seated cable rows with straight arm pull down 4x12, we then move onto close grip cable row 4x 12 and a triple drop set, we then moved to cable rows with slightly heavier weight 3x10, finally we di 4 sets of 10 on partial deadlifts

afternoon- triceps

we starte triceps with cable puhdowns 5x12, and then cable push outs 4x12, we then did dumbell skull crushers on incline bench, followed by overhead extensions we finished with cable rope 4x12

Just to let you all no i will add pics and i will put some weights down next week for you all at the min am 295lbs and in good shape not like the fattys you are used to seeing in british bodybuilding :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## BigDom86

well if your looking anywhere near your avatar right now then looking great


----------



## jonno

Will be following this one very closely. All the best for the big one mate. :thumb:


----------



## carly

Hey D great to see your putting your journal on here to, been following it on MT and ive tried a few things myself great stuff hun, Looked amazing the other week and still 14 weeks left wooohoooo lets have it!!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

yep looking forward to it too! i was back stage at last years show you looked amazing up close buddy


----------



## willsey4

Nice one Daz for starting another journal. Will be good to follow your progress. All the best for the British.

Also, thanks for the signed pic you sent. Much appreciated.


----------



## Galtonator

will be following this


----------



## daz ball

me at 260lbs ish


----------



## daz ball

daz and carly daz at 295lbs


----------



## daz ball

Come on what we think of 295lbs in this shape thats have some comments and working with carly was great made it easy for me she sorted the all out thank you carly and hope you all the best in the near future and hope to do some more work, and i think this wud be great front cover shot for the beef cant think of seeing a man and lady on the front about time COME ON ALEX


----------



## chrisj22

Monster - nuff said.


----------



## daz ball




----------



## dmcc

Daz what weight were you at the Expo? You were looking cracking there. Good luck mate.


----------



## daz ball

again a shot from the bodypower just to show the condition me at 260lbs and ripped watch out boys cus THE BIG SHOW is coming for you all yeah baby


----------



## daz ball




----------



## daz ball

Whos back is that i think its batfink my wings are my shield of steel.


----------



## Jacko89

295lbs is like 21stone 1? FOOOOOOKIN MONSTAH! looking awesome dude, i will defiantely be following this. It's cool that your going to share your prep with us, i wish you the best of luck mate, nail it for the UK.

P.S. How tall are you?


----------



## bkoz

296lb with abs amazing dedication.good luck and thanks for sharing,


----------



## South Champ Jnr

Awesome photos! Will be following this with much interest! good luck with your prep bud


----------



## 3752

Daz great to see you posting again on here mate....looking huge a ripped as usual buddy look forward to following your progress on here and seeing you at the British in October mate........

21 stone in that condition just plain amazing mate


----------



## carly

hey D you said at the mo your doing around 30 mins cv 5 days a week is this always in the morning or are you varying it and what cardio work do you prefer?

Also what would you say would be the top 5 supplements you would recommend in order of importance?


----------



## 3752

carly if you have any more names in your sig we will have to charge you for rental space babe....lol


----------



## carly

Pscarb said:


> carly if you have any more names in your sig we will have to charge you for rental space babe....lol


 :lol: sorry Paul but it does look pretty with all the different colours hey :thumb:


----------



## 3752

its not your fault your popular.....


----------



## carly

Pscarb said:


> its not your fault your popular.....


hahaha thank you Paul I would love asda to sponsor me plleeeeaaaseee if you reading hahaha


----------



## hilly

looking in very good condition at that weight daz unreal stuff.


----------



## BigDom86

damn look bigger than i actually thought!!! i think that pic at 295lbs is prob the best user pic ive seen on ukm


----------



## ra07212

Hello Daz,

Just wanted to say i'm one of your biggest fan, will thoroughly enjoy reading this up to the Brits and no doubt i will be losing my voice screaming to the top of my lungs when i see you on stage this year!

Just a few questions...

1. What did you weigh last year on stage in the brits?

2. You finished 1st in the heavweights in 07 and 2nd in the heavyweights in 08 what happened?

3. What do you feel you have improved since last year to now?

4. What have you gained from training with James Llewellin this year?

5. Bit of a cheeky one but whose your biggest threat? Predict 1,2,3


----------



## greg fear

looking amazing all the best with the prep


----------



## Guest

Daz

who do you train with ??? as you put we when writing about training sessions- and is Marcus Braithwaite still training in your gym-will he compate again this year ???


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> its not your fault your popular.....


Is that what they call Essex girls these days


----------



## Rocho

daz ball said:


>


That back is ridiculous!!!!

Iv seen some of your Pics on facebook Daz and I cant believe your still over 3 months out!!!

All the best with the prep and the show mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## daz ball

carly said:


> hey D you said at the mo your doing around 30 mins cv 5 days a week is this always in the morning or are you varying it and what cardio work do you prefer?
> 
> Also what would you say would be the top 5 supplements you would recommend in order of importance?


Hi again babe well i start with the cardio in the morning due to not having carbs are so long and food if i get up have some bcaas and glutamine then do cardio the little fat i have melts away LOL but if i was behined i wud and extra cardio after training due to using all my carbs up. As for cardio its been just slow walks dont want to lose to much size like last year i do love cardio and was boxing and doing alot of mma last year still did bits this year but james L says what do you want to be pro bb or ufc star and bb is my love so just got on with it and have grown since then.

As for supplements my top 5 is 1 whey {from my protein}

2 glutamine {from my protein}

3 super pump

4 bccas {from my protein}

5 udos oil top stuff

i do use all the supps i have said and like to thank my protein and udos oil for helping building a bigger better daz THE BIG SHOW ball :thumbup1:


----------



## daz ball

ra07212 said:


> Hello Daz,
> 
> Just wanted to say i'm one of your biggest fan, will thoroughly enjoy reading this up to the Brits and no doubt i will be losing my voice screaming to the top of my lungs when i see you on stage this year!
> 
> Just a few questions...
> 
> 1. What did you weigh last year on stage in the brits?
> 
> 2. You finished 1st in the heavweights in 07 and 2nd in the heavyweights in 08 what happened?
> 
> 3. What do you feel you have improved since last year to now?
> 
> 4. What have you gained from training with James Llewellin this year?
> 
> 5. Bit of a cheeky one but whose your biggest threat? Predict 1,2,3


Thanks nice to have a few fans in the crowd at the brits good questions anyway start with the weight i walked on at 230lbs and am 295lbs at the min was 260at the bodypower and shud be 270 to 280 at the brits so have grown a bit. I had a go at something different and it didnt work now working with james we are going back to what i no big and ripped. I think every think has improved and my waist has stayed down so looking even bigger then normal. James is a great guy he has made it easy byh sorting my diet and have a great eye for bb having him check your body over every week and seeing how things change from week to week. I have to say he does train really f&*ki*g hard aswell and that pushed me more and i took this back to leicester and got on with it all i can say when i win my class in 13 weeks i will take my hat off to him and then start kicking is ass all the way till he gets on stage for his 1st 202 pro show. biggest threat james killing me off with them leg sessions. MY TOP 3 dont like to count my chickens before they hatch but 1st me the rest can fight for 2nd


----------



## Rebus

daz ball said:


> daz and carly daz at 295lbs


Its amazing that you can be about 30lbs heavier than the expo pic and still appear real tight. No bodyfat really, just ...bigger and fuller....

Its going to be a good show for sure... :thumbup1:


----------



## daz ball

Today training chest this morning started day 30mins dog walk then to gym for chest.

Started with a good warm up then into incline flyes did 5sets 15kgs 20kgs 30kgs 40kgs 45kgs all 15reps then onto incline press 4sets 50kgs 80kgs 110kgs 140kgs again 15 12reps after on to decline press with this it was 5sets 50kgs 80kgs 110kgs 140kgs all15to 12reps then back to 80kgs for 25reps.

next exercise 4sets on the pec deck all 15reps weights stack.

and to finish 7sets fst 7 style on the cable crossover weight 35kgs reps 12all. now home eat and will put bicep session on later.


----------



## carly

great front cover Eddie Robinson and Monica Brant something to aim for hey D :thumb:


----------



## Growing Lad

speechless really mate, 295lbs in that condition........cant think of anything to say

would be a crime if you didnt become pro to be honest

:thumbup1:


----------



## dale_flex

Amazing weights your using for high reps mate. Impressive


----------



## jjb1

i totally agree there bro, your physique is best big, u looked better at the expo

all the best


----------



## daz ball

carly said:


> great front cover Eddie Robinson and Monica Brant something to aim for hey D :thumb:


i think if we cud do a good as job as that no even better. But monica is still a babe oh yeah baby, not to say your not ok posh lol:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## daz ball

This afternoon did biceps started with 5 sets of standing dumbbell curls,Then on to posing curls 7sets fst 7 style. Biceps pumped to f&$k now but did rope curls 4sets , After 1arm con curls did 4sets thenm to finish just mc curls 4sets likre i said hitting some volume at the min and beating the muscles up but growing of it.


----------



## gunit

Daz looking truly freaky....all the best this yr mate....


----------



## carly

daz ball said:


> i think if we cud do a good as job as that no even better. But monica is still a babe oh yeah baby, not to say your not ok posh lol:tongue: :tongue:


 :lol:

ok so thats interesting why super pump before glutamine :confused1: of course MP protein first and for anyone who hasnt tried there strawberry isolate, WOW, its so creamy blend with bananna and 1 tsp udos choice and a little splenda get a straw and sip from a jug:thumb:


----------



## supercell

Good to see you on here Daz.

Its gonna be a great British this year and probably the best super heavy class in a decade.

I said to Daz right at the start he has to get back to what got him where he is; his MASS/FREAKINESS!

When he walked out in 2007 people were like WTF? This will return this year.

His training has gone back to being heavier, his cardio has been slashed and his meals broken up even further to reduce his waistline and reduce bloating.

I will diet him for around 4-6 weeks only this year.

Everyone will be at their best this year that's a given and will make it a fantastic UK Champs.

Whoever wins will be a sight to behold.

J


----------



## greg fear

daz could u give a run down of what your training split looks like for the week

at the moment AM and PM workouts??

thanks


----------



## daz ball

Today was delts started with front press did 5 sets all 15 to 12reps my heavy set was 140kgs for 12reps then onto 7sets seated side lats with 15kgs after that my sides had blown up thats that super pump. Then into 4sets of seated bent over, next was w y press 4 sets again just a little weight but vary short rest maybe 30secs. To finish we did standing up around the worlds when u start with weight infront of you and take it around and up above your head then back to starting position really burns the delts and works the tie ins again 5sets of 12reps weights 7.5kgs upto 15kgs report back after some more food and a good sleep with tris.


----------



## Guest

Just watched you train legs with James L and Matt on facebook in M/muscle, looked superb mate. I was blown away by you at the Arnold last year. Hope you succeed in getting your pro card, pity there is only one going in the UK every year as i am pretty sure you would have it by now if you we're american!


----------



## BigDom86

where are the training vids? would be interesting to see


----------



## Guest

BigDom86 said:


> where are the training vids? would be interesting to see


I got there from James's page but I think they up on the ministry of muscle page. Very entertaining clips and quite long too:thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86

on facebook. yes i see the videos but i cant view on facebook for some reason, something about flash player or something, duno. they on youtube too aswell i hope


----------



## LittleChris

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ministry+of+muscle&search_type=&aq=f

There you go Dom


----------



## BigDom86

reps


----------



## daz ball

ANOTHER PIC FROM THE BODYPOWER SHOW THIS WAS A TEST RUN FOR THE BRITS WENT OK BUT NO WITH JAMES L DOING EVERYTHING THIS TIME WILL BE ALOT BETTER.


----------



## Paul Amos

daz ball said:


> ANOTHER PIC FROM THE BODYPOWER SHOW THIS WAS A TEST RUN FOR THE BRITS WENT OK BUT NO WITH JAMES L DOING EVERYTHING THIS TIME WILL BE ALOT BETTER.


Oh my God! Fair Play Daz. I`m just interested mate on how low you took your carbs in the weeks leading up to the expo to get into that condition?


----------



## daz ball

A SHOT FROM GOLDS A FEW WEEKS AGO HAVE BEEN GROWING SINCE THEN WAS 278LBS ON THIS ONE. JUST SOME IDEA HOW I LOOK ALL YEAR NOT JUST SHOW TIME. :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## daz ball

Paul Amos said:


> Oh my God! Fair Play Daz. I`m just interested mate on how low you took your carbs in the weeks leading up to the expo to get into that condition?


The carbs went down to 400g thats it i think it will be alot different with james L which i look forward to cus i know this is james is thing preping people and he knows i will do what ever he needs me to do to win or be my best i can be thanks james L


----------



## BigDom86

daz ball said:


> A SHOT FROM GOLDS A FEW WEEKS AGO HAVE BEEN GROWING SINCE THEN WAS 278LBS ON THIS ONE. JUST SOME IDEA HOW I LOOK ALL YEAR NOT JUST SHOW TIME. :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


this is how you look all year? you basta.rd! lol wish i looked like this:cool2:


----------



## daz ball

BigDom86 said:


> this is how you look all year? you basta.rd! lol wish i looked like this:cool2:


 yeah if you look at the photo with the beautyful carly that was about 2 weeks ago so i do like to stay pretty hard makes adding muscle to the right areas easy. Thanks mate


----------



## BigDom86

what does an average weeks lifting look like for you if you dont mind posting.


----------



## Ex-SRD

BigDom86 said:


> where are the training vids? would be interesting to see


There's some in Daz's journal on MuscleTalk


----------



## ProPowell

Hi Daz, Just wishing you all the best for this year mate. You have a freaky physique and scary condition- these are your "Wow" factors or call them your strengths if you like. You looked amazing when I saw you at the Scottish, keep at it, Listen closely to Mr James L and walk on stage like you F**kin own it.

See you in Dallas bro.

All the best

Lee


----------



## daz ball

ProPowell said:


> Hi Daz, Just wishing you all the best for this year mate. You have a freaky physique and scary condition- these are your "Wow" factors or call them your strengths if you like. You looked amazing when I saw you at the Scottish, keep at it, Listen closely to Mr James L and walk on stage like you F**kin own it.
> 
> See you in Dallas bro.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Lee


Thanks mate i will listen and bring that freaky physiqe pal. Looking forward to seeing you in dallas bro hows things going you happy with things? We will sort that training session out when we get back i will come over.Keep it all going to the end and all the very best from me pal.


----------



## supercell

Spoke to Daz yesterday and weight is steady at around 21st (296 lbs). Gonna hold him there until around early Sept when the diet will start. He'll drop around 20lbs so will be around 270-275lbs come show day.

Daz will be staying down near the Ministry for the 6 week diet phase.

He'll be coming down this week so I can assess him visually and depending on what I see I'll make any necessary changes.

Dig in there mate, I know you are gagging to get on with things but think of it this way, most people would rather diet for 6 weeks than 16!!! 

Will sort out a time for you and Stu to train, perhaps a leg workout. Be great to see you both puke on camera!! :lol:

Oh yeah and there'll be no whinging like a girl this time Mr Ball! :tongue:

J


----------



## daz ball

supercell said:


> Spoke to Daz yesterday and weight is steady at around 21st (296 lbs). Gonna hold him there until around early Sept when the diet will start. He'll drop around 20lbs so will be around 270-275lbs come show day.
> 
> Daz will be staying down near the Ministry for the 6 week diet phase.
> 
> He'll be coming down this week so I can assess him visually and depending on what I see I'll make any necessary changes.
> 
> Dig in there mate, I know you are gagging to get on with things but think of it this way, most people would rather diet for 6 weeks than 16!!!
> 
> Will sort out a time for you and Stu to train, perhaps a leg workout. Be great to see you both puke on camera!! :lol:
> 
> Oh yeah and there'll be no whinging like a girl this time Mr Ball! :tongue:
> 
> J


 Yes sir will be in thursday so you can look am like i caged tigar trying to break out at the min a love the dieting i will be just doing them 20mins in the morning just to keep me going thats made me feel better already and as for my leg session when we are dieting i will fly round this time   i hope. SEE YOU THURSDSAY BOSS MAN


----------



## johnnyreid

Daz with James's help your gonna be a force to be reckoned with.....

Just like to say to both Daz and James your an inspiration to the youngsters in this sport like me!


----------



## daz ball

johnnyreid said:


> Daz with James's help your gonna be a force to be reckoned with.....
> 
> Just like to say to both Daz and James your an inspiration to the youngsters in this sport like me!


Thanks mate i think your right it will be something of a force and you will see new bigger better daz pal. As for james he is going to good for GB bodybuilding he likes to help and get people at they best so cant say anymore.


----------



## Goose

Looking HUGE mate! All the best for the show.. I will be there keeping a close eye. With James's help you are sure to do very well.

I cannot get over your condition at such a huge weight! Impressive pal.


----------



## daz ball

Goose said:


> Looking HUGE mate! All the best for the show.. I will be there keeping a close eye. With James's help you are sure to do very well.
> 
> I cannot get over your condition at such a huge weight! Impressive pal.


Thanks mate i do like to keep in shape mate all year makes me feel better and looking at the body to make improvments see you at the brits mate


----------



## daz ball

Today it was chest a little different started with some heavy weights then finished off with reps we started with.

chest press 4sets of 40kgs 80kgs 120kgs 140kgs all 12reps

incline press 4sets of 60kgs 100kgs 140kgs and 160kgs last set 10reps

then flat dubbells fst 7 30kgs 7 sets

to finish pec deck into cable crossovers 4 sets.

Really good session today felt better doing some cardio this morning home to eat and rest then back to do biceps cant wait.


----------



## Ex-SRD

If you guys want to see Daz's latest Meal Plan devised by James L and I see his static journal we've uploaded on MT.

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-journal-daz-ball-2009-part3.aspx

Daz Ball's 2009 Journal - Part 3 - The Quest for the IFBB Pro Card

James L is now taking the lead with Daz's pre-contest prep. I'm happy to let James take the reigns with his extensive experience and knowledge to get Daz into the best shape - but I am still giving input into his nutrition and, or course will be promoting Daz. This is Team MT in operation!

And all three of us are off the Dallas together in August for the Europa Pro Show and Expo!


----------



## Biggerdave

Looking amazing there Daz and freaky large!! That reminds me......If we (J's athletes) end up going out for a steak the night before can you not sit next to me please lol

I'd prefer not to feel like an anorexic schoolboy the night before i get on stage:lol:

Looking forward to seeing you do some damage mate

Dave


----------



## daz ball

Biggerdave said:


> Looking amazing there Daz and freaky large!! That reminds me......If we (J's athletes) end up going out for a steak the night before can you not sit next to me please lol
> 
> I'd prefer not to feel like an anorexic schoolboy the night before i get on stage:lol:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you do some damage mate
> 
> Dave


hi mate thanks for that yeah best not sit next to me i do sometimes eat of other peoles plates lol all the best to and see you there


----------



## daz ball

Had a hard night last night little lad was poorly so up with him most of the night hate it when any of them are poorly so got up did 20mins on the bike and little bit of abs just had my big breakfast now start getting head right to hit back.


----------



## big silver back

daz ball said:


> Had a hard night last night little lad was poorly so up with him most of the night hate it when any of them are poorly so got up did 20mins on the bike and little bit of abs just had my big breakfast now start getting head right to hit back.


Our children are the most important thing in life i reckon mate its horrible when they are ill :sad: Daz i seen you guest starring at the welsh last year and i got to be honest you were mind blowing!!! I hope this year is your year mate. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## stow

Daz.

You definitely have a star in your corner in James L. who's attention to detail is awesome. Very good move. Best of luck.

Stow


----------



## defdaz

Good luck Daz, and James L - you're an absolute legend!


----------



## ra07212

daz ball said:


> A SHOT FROM GOLDS A FEW WEEKS AGO HAVE BEEN GROWING SINCE THEN WAS 278LBS ON THIS ONE. JUST SOME IDEA HOW I LOOK ALL YEAR NOT JUST SHOW TIME. :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


F**cking love it! GO ON DAZ BIG BIG THINGS FOR YOU THIS YEAR!!! Will be :bounce: for joy when you get that pro card! :beer:


----------



## Ex-SRD

Daz's little boy, Alfie has got swine flu - he's been in hospital for 3 days. I have just spoken to Daz and Alfie is a little brighter today. He's on the drugs, but the main problem is his breathing. I'm sure Alfie will be ok, but obviously Daz feels anxious.

Daz will not be attending the Monster shoot on Saturday due to this.


----------



## Goose

Ex-SRD said:


> Daz's little boy, Alfie has got swine flu - he's been in hospital for 3 days. I have just spoken to Daz and Alfie is a little brighter today. He's on the drugs, but the main problem is his breathing. I'm sure Alfie will be ok, but obviously Daz feels anxious.
> 
> Daz will not be attending the Monster shoot on Saturday due to this.


So sad to hear this!

I know a few people who have had it and battled through fine so fingers crossed he will be ok! A photoshoot can wait.. Whats more important is that Daz is with Alfie.

All the best Daz, hope he is better soon !


----------



## big silver back

Ex-SRD said:


> Daz's little boy, Alfie has got swine flu - he's been in hospital for 3 days. I have just spoken to Daz and Alfie is a little brighter today. He's on the drugs, but the main problem is his breathing. I'm sure Alfie will be ok, but obviously Daz feels anxious.
> 
> Daz will not be attending the Monster shoot on Saturday due to this.


 Thats awfull news but its good little Alfie will be ok, hope he's back to normal soon mate, everyone hates to see their kids ill, nightmare :sad:


----------



## hilly

bad news daz but im sure everything will be fine mate.


----------



## DB

Ahh poor kid, sorry to hear that Daz


----------



## Fivos

Ex-SRD said:


> Daz's little boy, Alfie has got swine flu - he's been in hospital for 3 days. I have just spoken to Daz and Alfie is a little brighter today. He's on the drugs, but the main problem is his breathing. I'm sure Alfie will be ok, but obviously Daz feels anxious.
> 
> Daz will not be attending the Monster shoot on Saturday due to this.


No worries James, family is more important then anything..

Tell Daz we have plenty of time for shoots..

Fivos


----------



## supercell

My the Ball household get well soon.

J


----------



## MissBC

awww no, that sucks

Hope the little one gets better soon Daz

Much love


----------



## bigsteve1974

arrrgggh.... had the same with my 5 old year old last week but they caught in time with the tamiflu tabs.....

hope he get well soon Daz...

steve


----------



## daz ball

Hi everyone just to thank you for all the messages Alfie is now home and thank god alot better well he had abit of my breakfast oats this morning so must be. I will now be ass kicking monday morning now 11weeks of hard work but it has opened my eyes that bb is a long way 2nd to my family and am just going to enjoy getting ready for the brits with no pressure is only a show THAT AM GOING TO WIN.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Glad to hear it. Someone I work with has swine flu, she caught from two of her housemates who have it. She is still working with it, lol!


----------



## stuartcore

daz ball said:


> Hi everyone just to thank you for all the messages Alfie is now home and thank god alot better well he had abit of my breakfast oats this morning so must be. I will now be ass kicking monday morning now 11weeks of hard work but it has opened my eyes that bb is a long way 2nd to my family and am just going to enjoy getting ready for the brits with no pressure is only a show THAT AM GOING TO WIN.


Glad to hear your boys ok daz, My thought exactly when it comes to family!. Speak soon big man!


----------



## daz ball

hi everyone thanks glad to let you no alfie is up and about thats my cardio sorted dont need mush more then that lol.

did a good back session yesterday started with heavy rows going up to 140kgs for 10 good reps. After that onto pull ups 4 sets if 10 weighing 300lbs thats alot of weight to pull up after this med grip pulldown 3 triple dropsets all dropsets 10reps so total 30reps each set. Then 7sets of close grip pulldowns 60kgs really short rest 20 to 30secs. In the evening did biceps.

standing dumbbell curls 4sets 12reps

preacher curls 4sets 12reps

incline dumbbell curls 4sets 12reps

posing curls 7sets 10reps

was a good day happy how am looking 11weeks out nice full and big condition good i think 275lbs will be ripped to bits. But fU*k what i weigh the win is what i want. We can all say hope he does well just hope am at my best dont matter the placings well its all bull s$&t we all want to win and i am so watch this space.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

300lb... And your about 5`8?

That is fcuking insane!

There is no way you`ll ever be out massed thats for sure even on the Olympia stage!


----------



## daz ball

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 300lb... And your about 5`8?
> 
> That is fcuking insane!
> 
> There is no way you`ll ever be out massed thats for sure even on the Olympia stage!


Well daz is going to bring the monster back, but at this weight i look my best full ripped and dry so no more was to small in 2008 it will be fu£k me 45 to 50lbs up on 2008 hows he do it. Tell big ron am comming for The title biggest MR O winner daz the big show ball YEAH BABY:lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752

glad alfie is good and back to full strength mate....


----------



## BigDom86

daz you still going the photoshoot soon with fivos?


----------



## daz ball

today chest the working was

incline press 5sets of 12to10reps

flat flyes 5sets of 12reps

incline flyes 5sets of 12reps

giant set 3 times round

chest press

pec deck

cable crossovers all 10 reps

again just trying to make little improvements and better condition of the muscles i beleave using volume u can help that got a deep burn in the muscle.


----------



## Dragon555

Just watched the leg session with James L. sooo funi when it came to lunges lol u looking BIIIG monsta man like a young Dorian Yates i hope u take gold this year!


----------



## daz ball

Legs yesterday feeling fitter by the day doing a good 30mins cardio in the morning as i get fitter i get stronger.

front squarts 5sets 10 to 15reps

1leg leg press4sets 10 to 15reps

leg press 5sets 10 to 15reps

hacks 4sets of 10 to 15reps

then leg ex 7 sets After i came back did hams 5sets of deadlifts.

4sets of rev curls 15reps

then 7 sets 1 leg revs curls no rest one leg to the other without stopping pumped.


----------



## carly

after you have done your morning cardio how many hours do you leave it till you train weights?


----------



## Fivos

BigDom86 said:


> daz you still going the photoshoot soon with fivos?


Daz,

Whenever you are ready pal we can do the shoot..i know Flex will still be interested in the shots..

Fivos


----------



## daz ball

carly said:


> after you have done your morning cardio how many hours do you leave it till you train weights?


I dont worry so much like i used do to set times and things cardio is around 8 and 9 breakfast wud be latest 9.30 so i wud train 11.30 so wud be 2hrs. But 1hr for the meal to go down then take pre workout 30mins to get it then train is fine.


----------



## daz ball

Fivos said:


> Daz,
> 
> Whenever you are ready pal we can do the shoot..i know Flex will still be interested in the shots..
> 
> Fivos


Ok mate wud love to am away next week then dallas is the 13th so you have a look for after that am ready allways so we can get it on thanks pal:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos

daz ball said:


> Ok mate wud love to am away next week then dallas is the 13th so you have a look for after that am ready allways so we can get it on thanks pal:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


 :thumb:

Cool when you get back from Dallas we can sort it out.. :thumbup1:

Fivos


----------



## supercell

Update.

Daz came to see me today and trained back. This session we went more for form and not weight. Yes the weight was heavy but the rationale for the session was to really feel the muscles targeted, not just to move the weight. We concentrated the workout around lat width and detail, esp around the teres M and m, rhomboids, mid traps and also the lower insertions of the lats.

We also sat down and went through his diet which i will post up to show you where he is now 11 weeks out with his calories.

His prep proper will start at 8 weeks out but his food will probably stay the same until around 4 weeks out. The only difference from 8 weeks to 4 weeks out will be output via cardio.

He is sitting comfortably now at 295 after going up to around 300lbs, which he did feel heavy at. He will stay at this weight and hold it for another 3 weeks which will be for a total of around 6 weeks total. This is the biggest and leanest Daz has ever been in the off season so I delighted that our approach has worked so well thus far.

Below are some pictures I took for my records today. As I said he is 297-8lb in these (after 2 meals). Sorry the light is a little strong. They were taken prior to training.

His diet is as follows:-

Wake 30g isolate, 10 glutamine, BCAA's, 1/2 grapefruit

CARDIO 30 mins

Meal 1 150g oats, 55g isolate, 300g egg whites, 50g berries, dig enz

Meal 2 (second part of breakfast 1 hour later) 2 shredded wheat, 200g grape juice, 20g walnuts, 50g isolate, dig enz.

Pre workout NOX

TRAIN

Meal 3 PWO 2x pro recover, 1/2 bottle of carbo drink yeilding 50g carbs, 10g glutamine, BCAA's

Meal 4 260g salmon, 75g rice, veg, pineapple dig enz.

Meal 5 Meal replacement, 50g oats, 50g berries, 20g almonds, 10g udo's, 1 banana, pineapple, dig enz

Meal 6 300g chicken, 75g rice, veg, 20g udo's, pineapple, dig enz

Meal 7 100g chicken, 250g ground beef, veg, 20g udo's, pineapple, dig enz

Meal 8 300g egg whites, 65g casein protein, 50g almond butter, dig enz.

6-8 litres of water daily

J


----------



## roy

lord have mercy!!!! the beast is back!!!!


----------



## d.r.h.

respect there daz... and james. a fair bit of talk about it bein zaks year... maybe not eh!!!


----------



## hackskii

Wow, huge.


----------



## d.r.h.

just one thought for the people who have been involved and competed for a long time.. we're looking at an amatuer guy who is aiming to win the british title to turn pro.. . . think about it. how far has this sport come!!!


----------



## BigDom86

wow thats all i gota say. basically what i have dreams of looking like lol


----------



## BigDom86

d.r.h. said:


> just one thought for the people who have been involved and competed for a long time.. we're looking at an amatuer guy who is aiming to win the british title to turn pro.. . . think about it. how far has this sport come!!!


very true:thumbup1:


----------



## oaklad

Amazing at so far out!!

Legs are HUGE


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Ridiculous amount of muscle, pure craziness!!


----------



## daz ball

Hi everyone thanks for the comments was good to see james cus been about 4 weeks due to alfie being poorly and things. Think james was happy so i was but no let up now hard work till the end did i back session with james was really sore all day saturday. Thin gs changed in my diet and now training once a day again which a do find hard cus i just love to train but like i say i will fellow james till the end. Thanks mate see you on the 12th pal.


----------



## daz ball

Hi everyone feeling really good today did my 30mins walking did 15 mins easy then 15 mins fast slow 1min fast 1min slow woke me up after that ate my two breakfast then to gym to start my once a day training again and back to heavy so was looking forward to it stared off with a good warm up 3 super sets of flyes into bench press really got some blood in the chest.

This was the work out

bench press 130kgs 12reps, 150kgs 12reps, 170kgs 10reps, 190kgs 10reps

incline press 110kgs 12reps 150kgs10reps 170kgs 10reps,

incline m/c flye /press 40kgs 12reps 80kgs 12reps 120kgs 10reps then to finish fst 7 on the cable crossover 40kgs all 12reps. In between sets about 2 mins rest fst 7 30secs rest aswell lots streching and lots of water had a great session cant wait for tomoz bring it on yeah baby.


----------



## LittleChris

roy said:


> lord have mercy!!!! the beast is back!!!!


 :2guns:

Looking awesome there! :beer:


----------



## bodybuilt

Hi Daz, Glad your well mate.....will Call the organiser of the welsh tonight, and tell him you need a ROW not a seat!!!!!!.......lol


----------



## daz ball

Hi another day over did my 30mins cardio got my lovely breakfasts in then on to back today i stated with 3 warm sets of pullovers into m/c pulldowns just repping to get lots of blood in the back to get it nice and warm.

m/c pulldowns 3sets 12 to 10reps

seated row 3sets 12to10reps

t bar row 3sets 12 reps

close grip pulldowns 3 sets 12 tgo 10reps

then to finish rope pulldowns fst 7 style 7 sets of 12 reps.

that was back over had to heavy days so body seems really sore have legs tomomz to rest upper body abit it needs it.


----------



## pastanchicken

Dear god!! Just seen the pics!

Nice one Daz, looking immense!! :thumbup1:

:rockon:


----------



## daz ball

pastanchicken said:


> Dear god!! Just seen the pics!
> 
> Nice one Daz, looking immense!! :thumbup1:
> 
> :rockon:


 Thanks buddy will be in 10weeks time ready to do some ass kicking:beer: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## pastanchicken

I don't doubt it pal!


----------



## daz ball

Me and becky just got back from a little bit of swimming with the kids ellie and alfie both loved not as much as i did will gets some photos on 2 little kids and a little missis and a Gorilla swimming next to them lol. BUT WATCH OUT AM EATING MY BANANAS AND WILL BE BRINGING MY GORILLA MUSCLE TO THE TABLE AT THE BRITS.


----------



## daz ball

nice to see i got pushed off page 1 well better put more pics up to show some more of the super mass am having to carry round lol. Today legs been on a week away with the kids and becky down in devon been using a geart gym WINNERS 2000 if u need a gym and your down this way this gym has everything you need and been well looked after by everyone there so thanks to them.

leg press 5 sets 15 to 12 reps top weight 400kgs

hacks 4 sets 12reps top weight 200kgs

leg curls 7sets all 12 reps

rev leg curls 4 sets

stiff legged 4 sets 12 to 10reps top weight 180kgs

single leg curls 3sets

1st leg session going up in weight will keep improving every week now legs was pumped so did 10min warm down nd chilled the pool delts tomoz looking forward to that.


----------



## daz ball

DELTS

front press 5 sets 15to 10reps top weight 140kgs

lying overhead press m/c 3sets top weight 120kgs

m/c side lats 4 sets 12reps

rear lats on pec deck m/c 4 sets 12reps

fst 7 sitted side lats all with 15 kgs 20secs rest made a deep burn in them delts had little pose after looking pretty ripped for a guy of 290 plus guy happy with condition need to keep pulling waist in loking to have that perfect thanks for reaging daz ball


----------



## micky

Your a monstor mate...hhhuuuggggeeeeee!!!


----------



## wes

Awesome size and conditioning....... Reps


----------



## big_jim_87

ehh....... look ok ish, them quads could do with a little work tho.

(just thought id add i was taking the p1ss as i know some silly person will think im serious)


----------



## LATS1968

daz is what bodybuilding is all about.. making gains and constantly changing... awesome improvements..


----------



## carly

Have a fab time in Dallas you guys!! your ROCK it!!!


----------



## daz ball

Hi everyone not done a write up for a few days well star with dallas JOHN and LEE looked ripped and for me both shud have placed in top 3 but never mind they only have the MR O to get ready for now. Like to say well done to both wish i cud be with you both and the MR O but i have a Brits to win.

Dallas was great to be around all the guys you look at in mags and hope to be like one day now eating breakfast next to them.

Trained 2days at golds gym the gym had everything did legs and on the 2nd session did a photoshoot with musclemag doing HEAVY CHEST DAY training with james l is great he pushs you to the end and maked sure he gets the best out of you. As for the open show when i get a pro card they better watch out baby cus them guys will see some ripped british beef ready to kick they ass.

For last two weeks stepped up cardio james changed the diet at start of the month and now 1st thing with no clothes on am 284lbs and looking big and hard. The cardio is still only 30mins just stepped the pace up and for that feel much fitter and alot better in my self. Yesterday trained arms the session was

Lying back one arm dumbbell curls 3sets manin set 25kgs for 10reps

preacher ez curls 3 sets main set 60kgs 8 reps to forced reps 10 total

seated one arm dogg crap style one set total 12reps 35kgs

pose curls fst 7 12reps each set

triceps seated ez press over head 3sets main set 90 kgs 12reps

push down to push outs 3sets 12 reps on each

one arm push down fst 7 12 reps each set

That was a a hard session i have gone back to 2007 and rejoined the lad i used to train with GRAY PEACOCK the lad is like james l gets every last oz out of you my training times have gone back to 2007 aswell training at 5pm.


----------



## oaklad

sounds like its going good

if u can combine 07 and 08 should be hard to beat!!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

284.. Light weight. 

More pics needed!!


----------



## BigDom86

i agree pics updates  fookin beast


----------



## supercell

I'll get some up when Daz does his guest spot at the Kent show BH weekend.

J


----------



## daz ball

HI was chest yesterday another good session its all about having good partners to help make a goods champ HELDER is going to be joining me and gray next week am helping helder get ready for show on the 10th oct watch out for him he is good to make a splash soon in the npas keep it up bro. Anyway on with the session

warmed up with flyes into bench press taking the bench up in weight

up each time but keeping flyes at 15kgs did 3 sets.

Then 2 bench press sets 140kgs for 12reps and 180kgs for 6reps.

chest press 1set dogg crapp style 160kgs 3sets 7 40secs rest between sets

flat flyes 3 sets in a really wide style all 15reps last set 30kgs

cable crossovers fst 7 style all with 35kgs

was super pumped now < i do use super pump top stuff if your reading MR GASPARI> lol


----------



## daz ball

Hi legs day today back yo being my best day.

leg press 5ses main set 600kgs for 15 reps

one leg leg press dogg crap style 1set 240kgs 18reps total

hack squats 3sets main set 300kgs 9reps

leg curls fst 7 45kgs 12reps

rev leg curls fst 7 35kgs 15reps

Did film the hack squats so will post on you tube and put link on here


----------



## miles2345

hi daz, I got back from my hols and heard you'd been training at Winners in Paignton, I hear they had you strippin off for pics


----------



## daz ball

miles2345 said:


> hi daz, I got back from my hols and heard you'd been training at Winners in Paignton, I hear they had you strippin off for pics


Yes pal had a good week down its a top gym and all good lads down there hope to come down before the brits so will let you no when. Hows his prep going for his show the lad that works there.


----------



## daz ball

weekend just 30mins cardio sat and sunday morning had a massage saturday aswell feel really good cant wait till tomoz to train. Cheat meal today got some ben and jerrys for later and will maybe have a sunday dinner of few big macs yum yum and i have 5 cookies to JAMES am having them with the kids so will only have one ok pal.


----------



## Biggerdave

daz ball said:


> weekend just 30mins cardio sat and sunday morning had a massage saturday aswell feel really good cant wait till tomoz to train. Cheat meal today got some ben and jerrys for later and will maybe have a sunday dinner of few big macs yum yum and i have 5 cookies to JAMES am having them with the kids so will only have one ok pal.


Man your reserved on your cheats Daz!! Do you not eat as much as you feel like? Do you not go in for the whole cheat theory?

Dave


----------



## daz ball




----------



## daz ball

Me and a friend snitch he is doing over 40s in 4weeks time he will be ripped by then.


----------



## supercell

He kills you in that most muscular mate!!!

See you on sat/sun for the Kent Klassic

J


----------



## supercell

Biggerdave said:


> Man your reserved on your cheats Daz!! Do you not eat as much as you feel like? Do you not go in for the whole cheat theory?
> 
> Dave


You have to remember that Daz eats between 5,500-6000kcals daily. Do you think he really wants to eat any more???!!!! :lol:

For Daz its more about just having something with a different flavour once a week.

J


----------



## XJPX

loooking awesome in the pic daz


----------



## Biggerdave

supercell said:


> You have to remember that Daz eats between 5,500-6000kcals daily. Do you think he really wants to eat any more???!!!! :lol:
> 
> For Daz its more about just having something with a different flavour once a week.
> 
> J


Good point well presented:lol:


----------



## Jonnyboi

Wow huge man seen you in Ballymena while back over guest posing you a very nice chap and a you were huge and the difference between then and now is amazing not that were weren`t amazing then.


----------



## daz ball

Bent Over row's:

105kg: 12 reps

145kg: 12 reps

185kg: 10 reps

Chin ups:

body weight: 10 reps

body weight + 10kg: 10 reps

body weight + 15kg: 10 reps

Pull Overs:

30kg: 12 reps

50kg: 12 reps

70kg: 12 reps

Rope Straight Arm pull Down:

25kg: 12 reps

50kg: 12 reps

70kg: 12 reps

Behind Neck Pull Down - FST Style:

40kg: 12 reps - 45kg: 12reps - 50kg: 12 reps - 55kg: 12 reps - 60kg: 12 reps - 65kg: 12 reps - 75kg: 12 reps


----------



## gymchick

6000 calories a day!!!! Dont think I manage that in a week!!!!!

Hmmm.... maybe thats where im going wrong!!


----------



## Testoholic

daz ball said:


> Bent Over row's:
> 
> 105kg: 12 reps
> 
> 145kg: 12 reps
> 
> 185kg: 10 reps
> 
> Chin ups:
> 
> body weight: 10 reps
> 
> body weight + 10kg: 10 reps
> 
> body weight + 15kg: 10 reps
> 
> Pull Overs:
> 
> 30kg: 12 reps
> 
> 50kg: 12 reps
> 
> 70kg: 12 reps
> 
> Rope Straight Arm pull Down:
> 
> 25kg: 12 reps
> 
> 50kg: 12 reps
> 
> 70kg: 12 reps
> 
> Behind Neck Pull Down - FST Style:
> 
> 40kg: 12 reps - 45kg: 12reps - 50kg: 12 reps - 55kg: 12 reps - 60kg: 12 reps - 65kg: 12 reps - 75kg: 12 reps


looking awesome daz, and good lifts there. just wondering do you only use FST Style in pre comp or do you include it in off season too?


----------



## daz ball

Leg Press:

160kg: 12 reps

240kg: 12 reps

280kg: 12 reps

320kg: 12 reps

600kg: 12 reps

680kg: 12 reps

Hack Squat:

120kg: 10 reps

200kg: 10 reps

290kg: 10 reps

Leg Extension FST Style

25kg x 7 sets with 10 seconds rest in between.

Stiff Leg Dead Lift:

65kg: 10 reps

105kg: 10 reps

145kg: 10 reps

had good leg session lifts going up each day with each movement hoping to grow into the show feel really good sitting around 285lbs 7weeks baby


----------



## robisco11

monsterous lifts there!!!! Impressive!


----------



## Cheese

Hi Daz,

Thought i'd pop by, Back at the NEC power expo I had my photo taken with you. I have to confess I didn't know who you were I just thought you looked massive and that was enough to warrant a photo.

Hope alls going well for you, you look to have packed even more size on since May judging by the pic above (although i'm guessing you were leaner then).

Thanks for taking the time to have your photo done with me and all the best!

Jay


----------



## daz ball

Cheese said:


> Hi Daz,
> 
> Thought i'd pop by, Back at the NEC power expo I had my photo taken with you. I have to confess I didn't know who you were I just thought you looked massive and that was enough to warrant a photo.
> 
> Hope alls going well for you, you look to have packed even more size on since May judging by the pic above (although i'm guessing you were leaner then).
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to have your photo done with me and all the best!
> 
> Jay


Hi mate thats fine pal i have been adding a little bit of size since that show if you see me at a show just sayu hi and my new email if anyone wants to mail me is [email protected]


----------



## helder07

Couple of pics of Daz doing 680kg legs press


----------



## daz ball

Yeah thats me kicking it on the leg session 7weeks to go war face is on boys heavy heavy **** all the way up diet starts after next weekend so am starting to feel happy i like dieting. Keep reading when am dieting i lift more will be good read like james said get some photos on after the weekend see what you think to daz at 285lbs


----------



## supercell

Keep the heavy stuff going mate with good form.

Its all gonna kick off from monday mate so you better be ready!!!!

J


----------



## dale_flex

You start going heavier once you diet??? FREAK!!!! Awesome leg press mate can't wait to see you on stage this year


----------



## helder07

Daz is stronger as ever at the moment, we having some great training sessions and who ever is thinking you have a chance to beat him, well you better up your game because his going to bring it and he is very focused. The 2007 Monster will be back but 100% better 

Helder


----------



## helder07

Daz's training Session from Yesterday

Shoulder's

Smith machine front press:

30kg: 12 reps

60kg: 10 reps

90kg: 10 reps

140kg: 8 reps

Standing side lateral raises

20kg: 10 reps

27.5kg: 10 reps

35kg: 10 reps

Behind Neck smith machine press - Doc Crap style

100kg: 23 reps, rest pause 23 seconds static hold

Helder & Daz Supa Dupa set

Standing behind neck press to standin front press to wide grip up right row

30kg: 10x10x10 reps

40kg: 10x10x10 reps

55kg: 10x10x10 reps

Daz finished off with Abs.


----------



## daz ball

Incline Seated db curl

Warm up

15kg: 10 reps

20kg: 10 reps

working set

30kg: 10 reps

Machine Preacher Curls - Dog crap style

70kg 18 reps rest pause

Concentration curls - FST style

10kg: 10 reps x 7 sets with 10 seconds rest in between.

EZ overhead seated tricep press

50kg: 12 reps 80kg: 10 reps 100kg: 10 reps

Tricep press down on lat pull down machine - dog crap style

80kg: 23 reps rest pause

Rope pull down - FST style

30kg 10 reps x 7 sets with 10 seconds rest in between

daz finished off with 20 minutes cardio and 100 twists.

Saturday and sunday is day off weights, we just doing cardio and Daz is guest posing at UKBFF Gravesend Classic on Sunday so if you can make it make sure you come dowm. Tomorrow we also having a sport massage done.


----------



## deco 21

hi Daz looking foreward to seeing you guesting over here in Dublin on the 26th . hope the stage is big enough :laugh:


----------



## daz ball




----------



## daz ball

Me guest posing on sunday weighing in at 285lbs and in ok condition


----------



## Biggerdave

Frigging huge mate!

The thing that impressed me was how fit you seem for such a heavy guy, lots of guest posers i've seen have been at least breathing heavy and sweating by the end but you were as if you had been sitting down chilling out!


----------



## helder07

some more shoots of Daz backstage before the guest pose:


----------



## BigDom86

HUGE!


----------



## supercell

There is no denying you are a freekin beast, Ball. You looked great yesterday

See you and Helder on Wed afternoon.

J


----------



## clarkey

Good to meet you yesterday Daz you looked awsome mate and great posing routine!! sorry about my girlfriends Mum stalking you LMAO she wouldnt leave you alone, she had def joined the Daz Ball fan club!!


----------



## Testoholic

huge, looking great mate, keep up the good work :beer:


----------



## daz ball

Bench Press:

140kg: 10reps

180kg: 8 reps

Dicline Iso Press: Dog Crap Style

190kg: 17 reps rest pause 30 seconds static hold with 120kg

Crucifix Flyes:

20kg: 12 reps

25kg: 12 reps

27.5kg: 12 reps

Pec Dec: FST style

100kg: 12 reps x 7 sets with 10 seconds rest in between

Stretch, Daz finished off with 200 twists and some abs.


----------



## daz ball

Seated Cable Row

90kg: 12 reps

110kg: 10 reps

Pull Over Superset with Narrow pull down

40kg: 12 reps to 65k: 10 reps

50kg: 12 reps to 70kg: 12 reps

70kg: 5 reps to 90kg 12 reps

DB Single arm Row - FST Style

22.5kg: 10 reps

25kg: 10 reps

25kg: 10 reps

27.5kg: 10 reps

35kg: 10 reps

35kg: 10 reps

40kg: 10 reps

daz finished off with some twists and abs.


----------



## BigDom86

good workouts. 180kg for 8reps on bench nice 

btw why do you talk about yourself in the 3rd person lol "daz did this, daz finished with this" or am i missing something


----------



## daz ball

sometimes my training partner does the write up


----------



## daz ball

Smith Machine Front Press:

90kg: 12 reps

140kg: 12 reps

Standing Side Laterals:

20kg: 12 reps

30kg: 10 reps

40kg: 8 reps

Behind Neck Smith Machine Press - Dog Crap Style

110kg: 16 reps Rest Pause 30 seconds static

Seated Rear Delt flys SUPERSET Reverse pec dec fly

10kg x 7 sets 10 reps each 20kg x 7 sets 10 reps each


----------



## jjb1

40k side raises! your a unit bro a strong unit too

looking good in the beef mag, much better this year you made the right choices so far imo

all the best


----------



## BigDom86

daz ball said:


> Smith Machine Front Press:
> 
> 90kg: 12 reps
> 
> 140kg: 12 reps
> 
> Standing Side Laterals:
> 
> 20kg: 12 reps
> 
> 30kg: 10 reps
> 
> 40kg: 8 reps
> 
> Behind Neck Smith Machine Press - Dog Crap Style
> 
> 110kg: 16 reps Rest Pause 30 seconds static
> 
> Seated Rear Delt flys SUPERSET Reverse pec dec fly
> 
> 10kg x 7 sets 10 reps each 20kg x 7 sets 10 reps each


40kg dumbells for the side raises? wtf thats monstrous weight for that movement


----------



## supercell

No update on wednesdays leg session big boy!!!??? :lol:

J


----------



## helder07

supercell said:


> No update on wednesdays leg session big boy!!!??? :lol:
> 
> J


 Hey James, I lost track of writing it down on the day so we didnt have all of it!!! thats the reason why there is no update but me and Daz had a great day and it was really good to see you and the crew, it was a very productive day in every aspect. Thanks for everything mate.

Helder


----------



## BigDom86

helder what federation do you compete in? im sure ive seen you before. is it bnbf?


----------



## helder07

BigDom86 said:


> helder what federation do you compete in? im sure ive seen you before. is it bnbf?


Hi Mate i have competed in UKBFF, BNBF and NPA so it could have been any of them, i am natural and compete in the Natural federations mostly.

Helder


----------



## 3752

daz ball said:


> Bench Press:
> 
> 140kg: 10reps
> 
> 180kg: 8 reps
> 
> Dicline Iso Press: Dog Crap Style
> 
> 190kg: 17 reps rest pause 30 seconds static hold with 120kg
> 
> Crucifix Flyes:
> 
> 20kg: 12 reps
> 
> 25kg: 12 reps
> 
> 27.5kg: 12 reps
> 
> Pec Dec: FST style
> 
> 100kg: 12 reps x 7 sets with* 10 seconds rest in between*
> 
> Stretch, Daz finished off with 200 twists and some abs.


is there a reason why you have dropped the rest between sets to 10sec Daz from the 30 seconds as it was originally??


----------



## daz ball

Pscarb said:


> is there a reason why you have dropped the rest between sets to 10sec Daz from the 30 seconds as it was originally??


The reason was it was to easy pal and cud nt put the weight up anymore on my m/c so dropped rest time mate. How are you paul hope u r good may see u next week


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Daz, you confident you can take it this year mate?


----------



## daz ball

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Daz, you confident you can take it this year mate?


Yeam i am mate i feel happy at 6 weeks out am the biggest and harrdest i have been this far out just hold it together and bring a all round better package on the day and i must have a good chance in my eyes


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

daz ball said:


> Yeam i am mate i feel happy at 6 weeks out am the biggest and harrdest i have been this far out just hold it together and bring a all round better package on the day and i must have a good chance in my eyes


Yeah I agree mate, you looked immense at the Gravesend... :thumb:


----------



## 3752

daz ball said:


> The reason was it was to easy pal and cud nt put the weight up anymore on my m/c so dropped rest time mate. How are you paul hope u r good may see u next week


nice one mate have dropped he rest time and found it helped raise the intensity some what....i am fine mate getting their after a bad few months, i will be there next week mate so be great to catch up....keep safe buddy


----------



## bradleyc

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Yeah I agree mate, you looked immense at the Gravesend... :thumb:


IMMENSE WAISTLINE THATS ALL I SAW IN THE VIDEO. SORRY BUT ITS THE HARD TRUTH DAZ.


----------



## stow

Where is the video Bradleyc?


----------



## bradleyc

stow said:


> Where is the video Bradleyc?


YOU TUBE OR MUSCLE TALK

CHEERS.


----------



## stow

Thanks. I watched it last night.

In terms of constructive comments (come on Bradley, the above is hardly worded well), yep, Daz's mid section looks a little thick, but remember he is aiming to peak for the Finals more than the qualifier, so time yet to bring that in a little, otherwise conditioning is very good. Bi's lack a bit of peak but are made up with the thickness and the tie-ins between his traps and rear delts are awesome.


----------



## jjb1

bradleyc said:


> IMMENSE WAISTLINE THATS ALL I SAW IN THE VIDEO. SORRY BUT ITS THE HARD TRUTH DAZ.


name a bodybuilder who is 20 stone ripped who has a small waist line bro?

this will always be a problem as the body will grow as 1 when you full body is being worked out and fed


----------



## bradleyc

jjb1 said:


> name a bodybuilder who is 20 stone ripped who has a small waist line bro?
> 
> this will always be a problem as the body will grow as 1 when you full body is being worked out and fed


ALVIN SMALL lot better waistline!


----------



## BigDom86

can you put up link for video please...


----------



## jjb1

bradleyc said:


> ALVIN SMALL lot better waistline!


alvin has very different genetic lay out to daz, i wouldnt have put him at 20 stone ripped either but its hard to tell from pics so he may be

but this could really go on all day if you choose to mark down on the waist and pick better people in that area then for example we could then say daz has bigger quads than alvin or something..... they all differ it would be so boring if they didnt

the judges will decide :thumb:


----------



## stow

From the pic posted Alvins not stacking up against Daz mate IMO, but we'll see soon enough.


----------



## BigDom86

can someone put these comparison pics and vids up as im lost


----------



## weeman

bradleyc said:


> IMMENSE WAISTLINE THATS ALL I SAW IN THE VIDEO. SORRY BUT ITS THE HARD TRUTH DAZ.





bradleyc said:


> ALVIN SMALL lot better waistline!


Those comments smack of bias to me,there's no need to post such negativity,yes Daz may not have been with blessed with the most beautiful shape but it cant be taken from the man that he has an incredible physique,the sheer amount of lean tissue he carries on his frame is almost mind boggling when seen in the flesh,couple that with the fact he is always ripped is just astounding.

Yes Alvin may appear to have a smaller waist (tho when it boiled down to it they will actually probably be similar) due to his amazing shape and structure,but he doesnt carry the same appearance of granite density that Daz displays.

I am a fan of both guys,tho i may not favour Daz's shape as much i wouldnt protest if he was the victor as its only a case of apples and oranges,if alvin,daz,stu,zak all turn up in top condition this year then its anybodies guess who will take it and it would be electrifying,stroll on the end of October!


----------



## defdaz

Well said weeman. Dorian Yates didn't exactly have a small waist did he, or great biceps yet he still won the Mr. O six times. It's the whole package. Every physique has flaws - it's what makes things interesting and it's all down to personal preference what you prefer.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

End of day he may have a big waist but he is fcking 21st at 5`8... What do you expect, a 30 inch waist!!

And as good as Alvin is I dont think he can beat Daz unless:

The judging is fixed or Daz gets off the stage again. Either of these are possible knowing the UKBFF


----------



## 3752

stow said:


> From the pic posted Alvins not stacking up against Daz mate IMO, but we'll see soon enough.


well there is a long way top go before the finals yet Stow....

Bradley yes Daz's waist is not the smallest but then that is one weak point amongst some strong points all the top guys have both strong and weak points.....what you have to remember is that Daz won the British finals looking a little bigger than he is now (waist not muscle...) Daz's strong point is by far his condition something thing the other main three lack to the same degree....

we are 5 weeks from the day that both Daz and Alvin have to peak i for one will not be comparing their physiques until that day to do so before is stupid.....


----------



## stow

Pscarb said:


> well there is a long way top go before the finals yet Stow....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Agreed. Just commenting from the pics. All the makings for a great finals night.


----------



## daz ball

comments to all and bradleyc as i can see your a avid fan. the video is a guest spot i dont stop water or eating food for that like on show day dont worry by show day waist will be down. 2007 i won same waist and weighing 247lbs last year 230lbs and got 2nd but 2009 270lbs and my crown will be back i dont worry anymore i have done my hardwork for 52weeks not like some of the fat super heavys when i guest pose see much fat on me no cus am no lazy bum, and i no people will say you cant say your going to win well i have and all will see. BIG DAZ BALL


----------



## BigDom86

there was a poster in my gym today for the british, had james L, shaun T and alvin S on it. looks like a good show  looking forward to the pics.

people in my gym only seem to know about zack khan lol, dont worry though i got talking to them about it and put yours and stus name in for them to check out


----------



## Dragon555

Wow Monster! good luck for the finals mate


----------



## daz ball

hi well done to zack for winning the show good look to you over next weeks,today it was chest feeling really strong and fitness is really good due to some weight lost started with incline press 4 sets finishing with 180kgs for 10reps then incline flyes 2 fibre blasting sets if you looking bodyfitness i talk about fibre blasting it helps bring that rock hard look set1 20kgs 15kgs 12kgs, set2 30kgs 20kgs 15kgs. then dopset on bench press 140kgs 10 100kgs 10 60kgs 10reps then cable crossovers 12reps each set 40kgs. Felling good cant wait to get on stage am ready now so thats get it on boys.


----------



## TaintedSoul

bradleyc said:


> IMMENSE WAISTLINE THATS ALL I SAW IN THE VIDEO. SORRY BUT ITS THE HARD TRUTH DAZ.


Well I think he looks great!! Got some serious mass there.

P.S. ( can you ease off the cap locks.. comes across really rude )


----------



## helder07

All I can say is Watch out for the monster at the Finals, LIGHTS OUT!!!! some capital letters for all the Daz hatters!!!!

Helder


----------



## Jack 17

Hope all is well Daz.

Hope you take it on the day!

Any recent training vids?

Love the vids on your facebook mate .

18" forarms is crazy lol

you and James L never fail to make me laugh aswell in leg vid and back vids lol.


----------



## helder07

Monday 14/09/09 Chest

Smith Machine Incline Press:

40kg: 12 reps

80kg: 10 reps

120kg: 10 reps

120kg: 10 reps

Incline DB Fly

20kg: 4 reps 10 seconds Stretch - 2 reps -10 sec stretch - 4reps - 10 sec stretch

15kg: same as above

12.5kg: same as above

Thats all one set no rest between

30kg: 4 reps 10 seconds Stretch - 2 reps -10 sec stretch - 4reps - 10 sec stretch

20kg: same as above

15kg: same as above

Bench Press: drop set

100kg: 10 reps

140kg: 10 reps - 100kg: 10 reps: 80kg: 10 reps

Cable Cross Overs: FST

25kg: 12 reps x 2 sets

30kg: 12 reps x 2 sets

40kg: 12 reps x 1 set

50kg: 12 reps x 1 set


----------



## helder07

Tuesday 15/09/09 Back

Chin ups wide grip:

10 reps: no weight

10kg: 10 reps

20kg: 10 reps

chin ups medium grip:

10 reps: no weight

10kg: 10 reps

20kg: 10 reps

seated iso Row

20kg: 12 reps

55kg: 10 reps

70kg: 10 reps

close grip lat pull down: fibre blaster

60kg: 4 reps - 10 seconds static - 2 reps - 10 seconds static - 4 reps - 10 seconds static

50kg: same as above

40kg: same as above

thats 1 set

we then did another set same weight and reps

we the did exactly the same with medium grip pull down for 2 sets again.

rope pull down: fst

20kg: 2 sets x 12 reps 10 seconds rest between sets

30KG: 2 sets x 12 reps

35kg: 2 sets x 12 reps

40kg: x 12 reps


----------



## helder07

Wed 16/09/09 Legs

Lying leg hamstring curl:

25kg: 12reps x 2 sets

30kg: 12 reps

Smith Machine Dead lifts:

80kg: 10 reps

100kg: 10 reps

120kg: 10 reps

Barbell Good Mornings:

No weight: 12 reps x 3 sets

one leg - leg press:

80kg: 12 reps

120kg: 12 reps

160kg: 12 reps

200kg: 12 reps

bodyweight ste ups:

12 reps on each leg x 4 sets

sissi squats:

20kg: 12 reps x 4 sets

Leg Extension: Fibre blaster FST Style

25kg: 4 reps - 10 seconds static-2 reps-10 seconds static-4 reps-10 seconds static x 5 sets

30kg: 4 reps - 10 seconds static-2 reps-10 seconds static-4 reps-10 seconds static x 1 set

35kg: 4 reps - 10 seconds static-2 reps-10 seconds static-4 reps-10 seconds static x 1 sets


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Helder, you think big Daz will take the title?


----------



## helder07

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Helder, you think big Daz will take the title?


I dont know what the other guys will look like on the day but i do know Daz will be looking his best and i have never seen him so driven and determined to win something, Daz is putting 110% into every aspect of his life to win that pro card and i hope it all pays off in the end.

Helder


----------



## Biggerdave

helder07 said:


> I dont know what the other guys will look like on the day but i do know Daz will be looking his best and i have never seen him so driven and determined to win something, Daz is putting 110% into every aspect of his life to win that pro card and i hope it all pays off in the end.
> 
> Helder


Thats all you can ask of anyone mate, much respect to him. WHat will be will be:thumbup1:


----------



## daz ball

hi everyone just wanted to say not been on for bit am fine and ready sitting around 271lbs and very ripped bring it on boys i have been waiting 50weeks for this


----------



## Rebus

daz ball said:


> hi everyone just wanted to say not been on for bit am fine and ready sitting around 271lbs and very ripped bring it on boys i have been waiting 50weeks for this


Bold statement Daz,....and love the confidence.... Can't wait to see the showdown again......Like you say...BRING IT ON.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pic of daz's legs.....looking shredded


----------



## maxjenics

To be honest i've never really been a fan of Daz (or a naysayer), but looking at how drawn his face was, AND still with the biggest forearms i've ever seen up close, I think he might bring an even tighter package than usual to the British WITH his trademark mass.

Could be an unbeatable combination.


----------



## lockstock

A bit more fat to come off his knee caps and he should be in decent nik!


----------



## ra07212

Can't wait to see you on stage Daz. No doubt I will be losing my voice routing for you to reclaim your title in the Heavies and to win the overall to get the Pro Card!

With the size your carrying and the conditioning your bring to the Brits... in the words of MC HAMMER: CAN'T TOUCH THIS!!!!

BASRA


----------



## micky

Huge and shredded!! I have seen Daz most of the year and his condition has rarley been off!! Gonna be one hell of a physique to beat him!! Good luck mate!!


----------



## SudipS

well it look likes Daz means business once again, i cant wait!


----------

